# Fresh find PAIR of WF / Murray deluxe dual "bugeye" tank bikes-



## Jesse McCauley (May 7, 2017)

Fresh from a the flea market, I braved through a cold and came out with this survivor pair of Murray badged bikes.

Anybody have a lead on catalog images?
These aren't really my style as I'm hooked on TOC bikes but had to save them from flea market mishaps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 9, 2017)

Fleetline is for sale in complete for sale bikes section just in case anybody is into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

